# Software richtig installiert Woran erkennen?



## gbalbier (17. Januar 2005)

Hi

Wie oder woran kann ich es erkennen, oder wie nachprüfen, ob Software unter SuSe richtig und erfolgreich installiert ist.
Ich habe ImageMagick-6.1.8 und SoX 12.17.7 manuell, also mit ./configure, make, make install installiert.

Alles ist problemlos verlaufen, keine Fehler.
Wo wird es jetzt angezeigt ob alles OK ist?
Ich möchte ein PHP Script installieren, dass beides erforder und bei der Install Einleitung sagt es mit zu beiden "not found".

Obwohl /usr/local/bin/mogrify vorhanden ist, sagt er mir in PuTTy

r145:/ # /usr/local/bin/mogrify
/usr/local/bin/mogrify: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory


mit rpm -qa sagt er mir 

ImageMagick-5.5.7-91
ImageMagick-devel-5.5.7-91
ImageMagick-Magick++-5.5.7-91

hmmmmmm

Was ist nun korrekt?
Gruß
George


----------



## RedWing (17. Januar 2005)

> Obwohl /usr/local/bin/mogrify vorhanden ist, sagt er mir in PuTTy
> 
> r145:/ # /usr/local/bin/mogrify
> /usr/local/bin/mogrify: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



Dein Programm kann die nötigen shared libs nicht finden.

Schau mal in /usr/local nach, ob es da eine libMagick.so.6, wenn ja, gibt es zwei 
Möglichkeiten:

1.) Die Systemvariable LD_LIBRARY_PATH auf das Verz. setzen wo deine entsprechende 
libirgendwas.so enthalten ist.
2.) Das Verzeichniss in /etc/ld.so.conf hinzufügen, wenn es noch nicht drin ist,
und danach als root ldconfig auusführen.

Danach solltest du dein Programm ausführen können.
Wenn nein, such sie mittels "locate", wenn du sie gefunden hast beginne bei Schritt 1.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Kleini (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Prinzipiell erkennst du es daran, dass du die Software ausführen kannst   . Du solltest aufpassen, dass du hier nicht zwei Sachen durcheinander bringst. RPM-Pakete werden von SuSE im Paketmanager erkannt und verwaltet. Bei selbst kompilierten Programmen funktioniert das nicht (daher macht rpm -qa keine Aussage zu deiner selbst kompilerten Software). Bevor du selbst kompilierst, solltest du evtl. vorhandene ältere Versionen mittels Yast (oder rpm -e) entfernen, oder alternativ SuSE spezifische RPMs der neueren Version installieren und das kompilieren sein lassen. 


```
/usr/local/bin/mogrify: error while loading shared libraries: libMagick.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Das bedeutet so viel, dass libMagick.so.6 nicht gefunden wird. In dem Fall solltest du sicher stellen, dass die Datei libMagick.so.6 vorhanden ist und wenn ja, dass sie auch gefunden wird (heißt, dass die Pfade richtig eingestellt sind, bzw. die etwas unsaubere Lösung wäre eine symbolische Verknüpfung in ein Verzeichnis im Pfad z.B. nach /usr/lib).

MfG Kleini


----------

